# Sarms S4 into Ostasarms...



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 25, 2011)

Bros,

stats: 30 yrs old
training since i was 15
3 cycles under the belt, have always been conservative with doses
5'10
204 at 7%bf

Running Sarms S4 during PCT now (just did a cutter with test, var and masteron).  I'm running the sarms s4 at 50mg/daily in a 5 on/2off pattern.  I'm also taking lutein, billberry and carnatine eye drops.  So far, the vision sides are very minimal (today is the first day of the third week).

Question, how long can sarms s4 be run in this manner?  Have others noticed diminishing results after a certain period?  If so, at what point did you seem to stop noticing the results?  If the sides are not an issue and the results keep coming, is there any other reasons to stop at or before 6 weeks...considering the dosage is not excessive..etc.

Next question, I have ostasarms (ostarine or mk-2866) as well (have not used it in the past).  Some say its takes weeks to kick in.  How long of a break (if any) is needed between sarms s4 and ostasarms?  Do they compete for the same receptors?  Has anyone run them simultaneously, if so, what were the results.

Any input is greatly appreciated.  Loving the sarms s4 so far, vascularity is really improving.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 26, 2011)

*anyone, anyone???*

bump


----------



## grega60438 (Feb 28, 2011)

This is all new, so this is all bro-science assumptions and subject to change in the future.

My last cut:
Month 1: S4=50mg/ED (slight vision sides)
Month 2: S4=25mg/ED and Ostarine 12.5mg/ED (No vision sides)
Month 3: Ostarine=12.5mg/ED by itself. 

I have heard of others running larger doses of Ostarine, like at 50mg, who had blood tests that have confirmed some shutdown.  I had a blood test too, but did not notice shutdown, but I was at a low doses. I was very pleased with the cut. 

Again this is all bro-science theory, and I could be completely wrong.  The theory today is to limit the run to about 6 weeks.

With what I know today, I am considering 
Month 1: Ostarine 12.5ed 
Month 2: Albuterol
Month 3: Ostarine 12.5ed

There is a theory, with blood test evidence, that Ostarine will raise Estrogen a little, so I am considering low level aromasin at the end of the Ostarine, to keep the Estrogen in check.

In theory S-4 gains hardness and Ostarine out performs S-4 in mass gains. 
There is a theory of synergy using both S-4 and Ostarine at the same time. This has not yet been confirmed. I am watching this being logged now by AmericanJambo over at AM.


I hope that helps.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Mar 4, 2011)

Grega,

Thanks for your input.  I'm in my 4th week now of Sarms S4, running as previously mentioned (5 on and 2 off).  I have to say, I love the stuff.  Today, I added in ostarine at 12.5mgs/day.  I'm going to run it daily at this dose for 2 weeks in concert with the sarms s4 for another 2 weeks and then go straight ostarine for another 2 to 4 weeks.  I'm planning on adding some lbm during this phase.  Will keep everyone posted.  Right now, I am 200 lbs at about 7% bf.


----------

